# Teething puppy, bad breath and mouth licking...



## _HP_ (16 November 2013)

My puppy is 15 weeks old and teething. His breath is abit stinky and I wanted to check that this was normal. I can't see anything untoward in his mouth and his breath is usually fresh.
Now, i know its quite normal for puppys to lick other dogs mouths but my older dog (10) has been licking the inside of puppys mouth alot....not in a playful way which they do normally but he stops play snd pins him down and licks right in his mouth. Do you think this is because his gums are a bit inflammed from teething. Its very sweet but wanted to sure it was 'normal' whatever the hell thst is...lol &#128512;
Puppy is happy and lively and showing no signs of pain or discomfort


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 November 2013)

What are you feeding the pup. Has he been to the vet for a check up?

I'd also not allow your older dog to do this, it's not sweet, it's rude  clap your hands or make a noise and break it up if you see it about to happen.


----------



## _HP_ (16 November 2013)

Thanks for your reply...
He's fed Arden Grange and no he's not been for a check up recently
How is it rude pls ? That's kind of why I was asking. I dont want to encourage bad habits ...just wandered if it was normal or unusual. Puppy seems quite happy about it...it looks cute..they're very close. Older dog really looks after puppy  They do it during play.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 November 2013)

It sounds like older dog is dominating and the pup is submitting and you said yourself it's not playing/playful and if there is some sort of inflammation or abscess it won't help.
Also, when the pup comes up a bit he might not take kindly to the older one bossing him and you might have a scrap on your hands so I would nip it in the bud now to be on the safe side. JMO though, they're your dogs, it's your house, some people prefer to let the dogs sort themselves out 

If you're worried about the smell you might pop him to the vet for an exam.


----------



## moppett (18 November 2013)

Our old lab had really bad breath and was excessively licking - it turned out she had a nasty abscess on a back tooth. We took her to the vet and she had to have a course of antibiotics and surgery to have it removed! I'd recommend taking pub to the vet!


----------



## RaynerK (18 November 2013)

My Rotti chucks my little dog on the floor and gives her a wash all the time and they are the best of friends! The little one is 2yrs and the Rotti is 4yrs but it started virtually the day I rescued the little one as a pup. They are both healthy and very well socialized - it's just doggy behaviour. Hes just likes to organise and mother everyone. He's a very kind, soppy dog. Pups that young don't generally have stinky breath though so would check that out with vet.


----------



## twiggy2 (21 November 2013)

does he lick his butt a lot as it may be he has an anal gland problem?


----------

